#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Whats the criteria to determined the deareator steam vent flow

## digeca

Spiral Sarco mentioned 0.5-2 kg / ton concerns steam and non condensables going out. The figure of 0.1% concerning steam is information from boiler suppliers.



If anyone has more comments to be considered are welcome.See More: Whats the criteria to determined the deareator steam vent flow

----------

